# iCloud resynchronise tout



## NiKo2b (15 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps (environ 2 semaines), j'ai remarqué que iCloud est constamment en train de synchroniser. Une fois terminé, ça recommence du début.
La synchronisation concerne tous les dossiers (Mes Documents, Bureau, etc.), et certains sont lourds. Du coup le ventilateur se met régulièrement à souffler fort car le processus bird consomme pas mal de ressources.

Je n'ai pourtant rien changer récemment. Seuls quelques fichiers d'un dossier sont modifiés régulièrement.

Au départ j'ai pensé mais que c'était parce qu'un des dossiers est la racine de mon serveur Apache, mais la resynchronisation concerne aussi d'autres dossiers.

Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci d'avance


----------



## antoinebaille (13 Juin 2018)

J'ai le même problème, je ne sais pas quoi faire...


----------

